# He's baaack!



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-T-JET-H-...oryZ2618QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

DRAGjet:freak:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Good eye Chris. Thanx!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

am I missing something here? is this the one we talked about in the past on how he rips off customer? or am I wrong? 

Wes


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

One in the same Wes.
DRAGjet


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Aka ??*

Would this also be HO Artisan? nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Doesn't look that great anyway. Should have trimmed off the chrome to really dress her up.  rr


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

NOT HO Artisan.
DRAGjet


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice rims on that red car, wouldn't pay more than 35 bucks for it though


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

I wonder if he squared away his past debts? There was some very bad feelings towards him in the HO community a while back

Roger Corrie


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

vaBcHRog said:


> I wonder if he squared away his past debts? There was some very bad feelings towards him in the HO community a while back
> 
> Roger Corrie


I KNOW HE STILL OWES ME $ 4000.00.HO ARTISAN IS HIS BUDDY UNDER A DIFFERENT NAME.PLEASE,DON'T GET ME STARTED ON THIS AGAIN. TOM STUMPF


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Well, Tom, If he is a man, he will make good on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tomhocars said:


> I KNOW HE STILL OWES ME $ 4000.00.HO ARTISAN IS HIS BUDDY UNDER A DIFFERENT NAME.PLEASE,DON'T GET ME STARTED ON THIS AGAIN. TOM STUMPF


I'm very sorry for you Tom...but it's good intel for those who had no clue or are new comers.

Ya see I heard the politically correct poppy cock version a coupla years ago... so I was none the wiser until someone set me straight this week and spilled some truth.:thumbsup:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I don't know what the politically correct version was.The facts are Ipaid $ 3000.00 for them to build the Henry J.They stole cars ,sold them on ebay when they thought I was in Las Vegas,,they got the week wrong.The cars even had my label on them.They ruined a long friendship over money.In the long run I did better.I hooked up with Dan Cashmere from Dash Motorsports and I think we.ve all done better.More cars,more colors and more to come. Thanks Tom


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Can you say "Light em up Stoner". Even more annoying than Ripoff boy is the retards who bid all his stuff up thru the roof...........its a resin car.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I always thought HO Artisan stuff was way over priced, so I never bought anything from them. Although I don't know the details, I've done enough biz with Tom to know he's a straight shooter... same with Dan. I also agree the HO Community IS better off now that Tom and Dan have hooked up. 

VJ says NAY! to HO Artisan.


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

Tom and Dan do it the right way. They sell a nice product at a fair price and are in tune with their customers.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Tom...you are a stand up guy man...*

Tom,

Since I have been here on HT for almost a year now...I have found lots of nice people here and you indeed are one of them sir. 

You have the mentality of calmness with all that has happened. Attitude is everything and you got the right one man! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

If I am not posting on HT anymore then you know my adress and should send some flowers and a card for Ginger and our kids....I will be here till the end of time. Is this place real or is it Memorex???? :hat:

Bob...zilla


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Amen to that bobhch. I have only been on here a short time but EVERYONE has been great to me. DynoDom, Cagee, Gearbuster, Stoosh ,Kraz , Marty, eeprof and I am mising a couple I think because I have done several deals with thses people and a few others. This doesn't include all of the nes who responded to give me info that I needed because I have been away from this for a very long time. THANK YOU to all of you !


----------

